# looking for a 7 inch portable tv...



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

anyone hear of any good 7 inch portable tv's out there. looking to purchase one for my work..


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

I’ll tell you not to buy the Haier unless you are using it with cable or an amplified antenna, the thing is not very sensitive. And it seems a lot of other brands are actually the same TV as the Haier.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought a no-name one available at Kohl's for $50 and you know what, it's pretty good.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I paid about the same for a no-name 7" from Radio Shack for my bathroom a couple of years ago, and it's been fine.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

i saw the one at the shack too thanks for the input..


----------

